# *******TEST POSTs ********



## lovetoscrap

If you need to post to test your signature or a ticker or anything else please post it on our *TEST BOARD *found on our Technical Support Board found here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

If you are having problems they can then help you on the Tech board to try get them figured out!  



POST COUNT CELEBRATIONS  need to be posted on our Celebrations Board located here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57.  We well be moving them there as we find them.  Keep on Posting!


----------



## lovetoscrap

lovetoscrap said:


> If you need to post to test your signature or a ticker or anything else please post it on our *TEST BOARD *found on our Technical Support Board found here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88
> 
> If you are having problems they can then help you on the Tech board to try get them figured out!
> 
> 
> 
> POST COUNT CELEBRATIONS  need to be posted on our Celebrations Board located here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57.  We well be moving them there as we find them.  Keep on Posting!


----------

